# German shepherd bald spots or white patches



## Jmurray729 (Nov 5, 2014)

My 9 month old shepherd kaizer has been itching and biting his back legs, I don't believe its fleas but he's getting patches on his back legs any idea what it is?


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Have the vet do a scrape test for mange. Does he have allergy issues? Thyroid issues?


----------



## Jmurray729 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm going to take him to the vet today


----------

